# How to enable AA in Fluxbox,GKrellM,Abiword,Phoenix etc...

## bazik

Hi!

First we need to install some packages (you should already have XFree installed... I have XFree 4.2.1 running here)

(To emerge masked packages use "emerge /usr/portage/pathtoebuild.ebuild" or unmask it)

```

emerge freetype # my version: 2.1.2-r1

emerge xft # my version: 2.0-r1

```

Edit: "emerge freefonts sharefonts" for some more truetype fonts

Now edit your /etc/fonts/fonts.conf and add the paths of the truetype fonts. Here is mine (only the part I modified):

```

<!-- Font directory list configured on Mon Oct 21 20:09:40 UTC 2002 -->

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

        <dir>~/.fonts</dir>

```

You can also play with the "enable sub-pixel rendering". It might improve the font quality. To enable it, just remove the comment:

```

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

-->

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

```

(on my laptop, the fonts look better with sub-pixel rendering)

Edit: According to Lovechild,  sub-pixel rendering only works on landscape formed LCD display. Thanks for the info!

Next, edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config and make sure you have all FontPaths to your  truetype fonts there:

```

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz/" # optional, fluxbox artwiz package :)

```

Restart X now.

Lets first enable AA in Phoenix. To do so, install Phoenix  and edit your /path/to/phoenix/phoenix/defaults/pref/unix.js file.

Search for the TrueType section and modify it like this:

```

// TrueType

pref("font.FreeType2.enable", true);

pref("font.freetype2.shared-library", "libfreetype.so.6");

// if libfreetype was built without hinting compiled in

// it is best to leave hinting off

pref("font.FreeType2.autohinted", false);

pref("font.FreeType2.unhinted", false);

// below a certian pixel size anti-aliased fonts produce poor results

pref("font.antialias.min",0);

pref("font.embedded_bitmaps.max", 1000000);

pref("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.min", 0);

pref("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.gain", "0.0");

// sample prefs for TrueType font dirs

pref("font.directory.truetype.1", "/usr/share/fonts/truetype");

pref("font.directory.truetype.2", "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF");

pref("font.directory.truetype.3", "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"); 

```

Save it and start Phoenix... the fonts should have changed now  :Smile: 

If they looks bad, try to set them to the following settings... it looks awesome with these fonts settings here:

```

# Tools -> Preferences -> Fonts and Colors

Proportional: Serif (Size: 16)

Serif: monotype-arial-iso8859-15

Sans-Serif: monotype-arial-iso8859-15

Monospace: monotype-courier new-iso8859-15 (Size: 12)

Minimum font size: 9 

```

Phoenix should look sweet now  :Smile: 

Next is Fluxbox. Emerge Fluxbox (at least 0.1.13). If you get an error during compile about some "parse errors" in "Xft.h", replace your /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h with this one. 

When the compile is done, Fluxbox should be linked against Xft2.0... check it with "ldd":

```

bazik@genesis bazik $ ldd /usr/bin/fluxbox 

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.so.6 (0x40027000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libICE.so.6 (0x40030000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x40047000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x40113000)

        libXft.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXft.so.2 (0x40123000) # <<<<<<<<<<<

        libstdc++.so.5 => /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libstdc++.so.5 (0x40139000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x40203000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x40226000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x4022e000)

        libgtk-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0 (0x40352000)

        libgdk-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk-1.2.so.0 (0x404cb000)

        libgmodule-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgmodule-1.2.so.0 (0x40506000)

        libglib-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0 (0x40509000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x40530000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libXi.so.6 (0x40533000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0x4053b000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0x40543000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0x4059a000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x40000000)

        libexpat.so.0 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 (0x405c5000)

```

"

Now just start Fluxbox and select "Antialias" from the configuration menu (Settings -> Configure -> Antialias) or just add the following to your ~/.fluxbox/init :

```

session.screen0.antialias:      true

```

If the fonts still look bad, try to change the Fluxbox Style... if you found one with a nice font, just edit the Style file and copy the font to your favorite Style. You can find the Style files in  /usr/share/commonbox/styles/ . A font section normally looks like this:

```

!*font:         gelly

!*font:          lucidasans-10

*xft.font:      Arial

*xft.size:      9

menu*xft*size:  10

```

These are mine font settings in my current Fluxbox style... "gelly" is a ArtWiz font and "lucidasans" is a non-AA font. I commented these lines because I want to use the Xft fonts  :Smile: 

If I remembered and wrote everything correct, your Fluxbox and Phoenix should look like this now: http://0x1337.net/tmp/flux.png

Next are the GTK apps... as you know AA is available in Gnome2 (GTK2) by default. But some big apps like Abiword or Gnumeric are not yet available as Gtk2 apps... but we can use a nice hack to enable AA in this apps aswell! Its called "gdkxft".

Lets emerge it:

```

emerge gdkxft # my version: 1.5

```

If you dont want to install the gnome-control-center, modify your   /usr/portage/x11-libs/gdkxft/gdkxft-1.5.ebuild. Below is just the part I changed. (It gives some errors about the control-center, but it works just fine):

```

DEPEND="=x11-libs/gtk+-1.2*

        virtual/x11"

#       =gnome-base/control-center-1.4*"

src_compile() {

        CPPFLAGS=  ./configure \

                --host=${CHOST} \

                --prefix=/usr \

                --infodir=/usr/share/info \

                --mandir=/usr/share/man || die "./configure failed"

        emake || die "compile failed"

}

```

After you installed gdkxft, create the config file /etc/gdkxft.conf :

```

*

!-urw-*

!-b&h-lucidux*

!-abisource-*

!-abiword-*

!-freefont-*

!-sharefont-*

!-macromedia-*

```

The exclamation mark ("!") is the comment character here. Line with a minus ("-") in front mean "dont antialias", without means "antialias the font". As you can see, I commented each line and just left a asterisk ("*") to antialias every font.

To enable gdkxft, you need to either set LD_PRELOAD to the gdxft path:

```

 export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libgdkxft.so

```

Or add the path to the gdkxft library to your /etc/ld.so.preload to enable AA global.

Restart X and you should have AA fonts in every GTK1.x application now! Including Abiword!  :Smile:  Look this screenshot for a preview how it looks here.

If you try to start a GTK2 application now (like Gedit) you will get an error that gdkxft does not work with GTK2. My workaround is, to add the export LD_PRELOAD command into my /etc/profile (I have "source /etc/profile" in my .bashrc to make sure it also gets exported in each terminal I open):

```

bazik@genesis scripts $ cat /etc/profile | grep LD_

export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libgdkxft.so

bazik@genesis scripts $ cat ~/.bashrc 

source /etc/profile

```

That way I can disable gdkxft just with 

```

export LD_PRELOAD=""

```

But because I want AA fonts in Gedit, I wrote a simple script which disables gdkxft and enables native GTK2 font rendering  :Smile:  I just use this script now to start Gedit and it works like a charme:

```

bazik@genesis scripts $ cat geditxft 

#! /bin/bash

export LD_PRELOAD=""

export GDK_USE_XFT=1

gedit &

export GDK_USE_XFT=0

export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libgdkxft.so

```

You can also change this script the other way round to dynamically enable gdkxft. I use this because the majority of my GTK apps is GTK1 and only Gedit is a GTK2 app here.

Thats it! If you have any questions, just post here!

Hope this helps some of you,

bazik

It would be nice if someone can mirror the screenshots and the Xft.h because I only have a limited webspace and need to delete the files in a few days  :Sad: Last edited by bazik on Thu Nov 21, 2002 11:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Lovechild

I can mirror your stuff.

oh and please do note that subpixel sampling only works on landscape formed LCD display.

-edit- 

took matters into my own hands

xft.h.good

fluxbox screenshot 1

fluxbox screenshot 2

enjoy.

-edit2-

corrected URL for xft.h.goodLast edited by Lovechild on Thu Nov 21, 2002 6:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bazik

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> I can mirror your stuff, just mail me (lovechild@foolclan.com)
> 
> oh and please do note that subpixel sampling only works on landscape formed LCD display.

 

Added, thanks!

I will send you the an email with the files in a few...

----------

## Craigo

And don't you mind if I 'borrow' this idea onto my site? (I will stick your name on it). Just building up a useful tips section =)

-/Craigo/-

----------

## bazik

 *Craigo wrote:*   

> And don't you mind if I 'borrow' this idea onto my site? (I will stick your name on it). Just building up a useful tips section =)
> 
> -/Craigo/-

 

I have no problem with it  :Smile:   But you should also include my email address if someone has a question about it  :Wink:  -> bazik@0x1337.net

Please mail me the Url when you put it there...

----------

## bazik

- Edited Gedit script (added "&"). You wouldnt have AA in GTK1 apps until you close the GTK2 app  :Razz: 

----------

## Pigeon

You've been warned.  :Laughing: 

----------

## bazik

 *Pigeon wrote:*   

> You've been warned. 

 

Hehehe  :Smile:  Well, I didnt have any problem and use  gdkxft for a few days now (and tested all apps I have installed with it) and it works just fine  :Smile: 

----------

## bazik

If you get problems with large fonts when you activate AA in Fluxbox, read up and discuss here.

----------

## Craigo

Phoenix in AA glory!

Now how nice is that!? This is on a work machine btw =)

-/Craigo/-

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

The phoenix-bin release is it compile to support xft by default or I have to compile it ? ( I know the thread about compiling your own phoenix browser but since I got more problem with that I would like to use the bin)

----------

## bazik

 *_SkeLeToN_ wrote:*   

> The phoenix-bin release is it compile to support xft by default or I have to compile it ? ( I know the thread about compiling your own phoenix browser but since I got more problem with that I would like to use the bin)

 

I used the binary.

----------

## klasikahl

you can compile it with an ebuild which i didn't write, but have up at my webspace at http://klas.homelinux.org:1337/~zack/ebuilds/phoenix-cvs-1.0.ebuild

use that ebuild and you will have a phoenix with fonts like...

http://klas.homelinux.org:1337/~zack/images/forcount.png

(notice how it isnt just the document which is AA, but the app fonts are aa, too.)

----------

## prolific

I tried to emerge gdkxft and this is what happened... 

...........

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:380: parse error before `FT_UInt'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:386: parse error before `FT_UInt'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:395: parse error before `FT_UInt'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:405: parse error before `XftCharIndex'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:407: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `XftCharIndex'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:407: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:448: parse error before `FT_UInt'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:459: parse error before `XftGlyphSpec'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:480: parse error before `XftGlyphFontSpec'

make[1]: *** [gdkxft.lo] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gdkxft-1.5/work/gdkxft-1.5/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gdkxft-1.5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 6, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failed

----------

## klasikahl

gdkxft isnt meant for xft2 -- i suggest waiting on those apps to come out with xft2 capabilities.  if your fonts are set up properly, the non-aa fonts arent ugly (imho)

----------

## surak

prolific, did you replace your /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h with the newer one?  I had to do that to get gdkxft to compile

----------

## nsadhal

Wow, thanks for the tip, everything seems to be working well except for one little thing. Fluxbox doesn't pickup any other TTF fonts except for two... and I can't figure out where they're coming from. I just get these two ugly fonts, depending on what font is specified in the theme. It has nothing to do with xft.font, only with *.font... which means the regular X fonts, not the xft fonts...

Here are some screenshots of the fonts in case anyone recognizes them and could tell me what's going on: 

http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~nsadhal/fonts1.jpg

http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~nsadhal/fonts2.jpg

The fonts seem to pick up in phoenix okay...

I can't even get the ms fonts like arial to work (the ones in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype)

Thanks.

----------

## klasikahl

make sure that font dir is in your X config, and in your /etc/fonts/fonts.conf  -- after double checking both, run fc-cache

----------

## nsadhal

 *Quote:*   

> make sure that font dir is in your X config, and in your /etc/fonts/fonts.conf -- after double checking both, run fc-cache

 

The paths were the first thing I checked... I checked them over and over, I'm pretty sure they're correct. I ran fc-cache, adn it made no difference. I still have this problem... There are three fonts available, the two you see in the screen shots and a third, smaller version of that Times one. I can't really control it though. If a certain bitmap font is specified for *.font, then I get the small one. Sometimes I'll get the larger Times one. If nothing is specified, but I switch from another theme, the new theme has the same one as the old one. If i tell fluxbox to restart, I get the Courier type font.

Again, Phoenix is able to pick up all the fonts fine (all the fonts I have appear in phoenix's drop down menu

----------

## bazik

I had the same problem on the newest Gentoo box I set up. 

The weird but working solution was to give my user write access to the TTF and truetype directory...

(you can first try if the fonts work correct if you start fluxbox as root)

----------

## klasikahl

write access to the directory, or the directory and the files (recursively)?

(now i am interested in making my fluxbox work  :Wink:  (openbox user  :Razz: ))

----------

## nsadhal

I tried running fluxbox as root, it still didn't make a difference...

Fonts like "arial" don't work... I only get those fonts in the screenshots. 

I already looked at /etc/X11/XftConfig and /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/XftConfig and the font-name aliasing looks correct... I didn't modify the themes at all, and the default themes have lines in them for *xft.font... so I don't know what's up.

----------

## bazik

 *nsadhal wrote:*   

> I tried running fluxbox as root, it still didn't make a difference...
> 
> Fonts like "arial" don't work... I only get those fonts in the screenshots. 
> 
> I already looked at /etc/X11/XftConfig and /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/XftConfig and the font-name aliasing looks correct... I didn't modify the themes at all, and the default themes have lines in them for *xft.font... so I don't know what's up.

 

Ermm..... Xft2 uses /etc/fonts/fonts.conf and not XftConfig (<- Xft1)  :Smile: 

----------

## nsadhal

yeah yeah

i checked fonts.conf too....

sigh... i keep forgetting to cover all my bases in my posts...

unless...

do i have to add each directory explicitly to fonts.conf?

like 

<dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype</dir> 

because at the moment i just have /usr/.../fonts.

Edit:

Okay, well I just tried that and it made no difference.

----------

## qnx

Well, I followed the guide (partly only, because I just want AA in fluxbox, not Phoenix or GTK1 apps). Fluxbox compiled well, with the new Xft.h and Xft-2.0-r1 emerged earlier. Somehow, when I enter fluxbox and choose Antialias -> true ALL text on menu and slitbar and docks any everywhere (except programs, like Opera) disappears! When I then try to click somewhere to see my menu I see nothing. Or acctually I do, but the menu-boxes are empty so they are very very small. Somebody know what's wrong???

Edit:

For all lamers like me: RESTART FLUXBOX  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## Lovechild

 *qnx wrote:*   

> Well, I followed the guide (partly only, because I just want AA in fluxbox, not Phoenix or GTK1 apps). Fluxbox compiled well, with the new Xft.h and Xft-2.0-r1 emerged earlier. Somehow, when I enter fluxbox and choose Antialias -> true ALL text on menu and slitbar and docks any everywhere (except programs, like Opera) disappears! When I then try to click somewhere to see my menu I see nothing. Or acctually I do, but the menu-boxes are empty so they are very very small. Somebody know what's wrong???
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For all lamers like me: RESTART FLUXBOX  !

 

Didn't work for me, everything flux is still minimal

----------

## Lovechild

running fc-cache seems to be a good idea *doh*

----------

## prolific

hey.. i can get antialias in phonix with my root account but not my regular user account. what permissions do i need to change in order to get antialiasing working on my regular account ?

----------

## qnx

I have AA both in opera (shared-6.11) and phoenix-bin...However, AA in Opera looks much better than that one in Phoenix. I thought both used xft to AA text...But than the result should be the same too...

It's not very important to fix this, acctually I prefer Opera, but it would be nice to know why it is like that?? Or am I blind maybe?

----------

## richjoyce

does anyone have the good Xft.h? it seems to be down on both links....

----------

## S_aIN_t

here is the link to my Xft.h

http://24.157.217.161/Xft.h

enjoy

----------

## S_aIN_t

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=25561

with the help of that thread i got rid of the huge fonts in fluxbox.. and have decent size AA fonts..Last edited by S_aIN_t on Mon Dec 09, 2002 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## prolific

Have u guys copied your truetype fonts from windows or not ?

I copied my fonts from my windows partition and the fonts are lookin better than before.. Phoniex looks just like Internet Explorer now.. However, i still cant get Antialiasing to work in abiword..

I emerged gdkxft , made the /etc/gdkxft.conf file and typed  export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libgdkxft.so and then restarted X .. to no avail  :Sad: 

btw, i dont have no /usr/lib/libgdkxft.so file for some reason.

----------

## tom

Has anyone got any recommendations for an anti-aliased term?  Right now I'm just using xterm with the "-fa 'Andale Mono'" option which uses an Xft-rendered font.  However, I miss the tinting and background pix of aterm/Eterm!  

Surely someone must have put these two features together in some terminal emulator?  But I've scanned the Net, and I can't find anything!

Any suggestions?

tom.

----------

## DArtagnan

bAZiK,

A lot of thanks  :Smile: 

My God damn browser now cuz of you looks so great  :Smile:  and can read well.

Thanks,

P.S.

Merry Cristmas

----------

## ebrostig

bAZik: Why did you set the following parameter in /usr/lib/phoenix/default/prefs/unix.js to false? I have them set to true and my font's look great.

```
pref("font.FreeType2.autohinted", true);

pref("font.FreeType2.unhinted", true);

```

I tried to set them to false, but that really messed up all my nice fonts.

Erik

----------

## gzaector

i too had to set 

```
pref("font.FreeType2.autohinted", true);

pref("font.FreeType2.unhinted", true); 
```

to get my super radi to the max yo! fonts to work

when they were set as false they didnt look good

-gz

----------

## prolific

i got aa working fine in phoenix ... i tried setting aa in abiword but im not sure if its working right. . here is a screenshot.. 

http://24.76.243.32/abiword.png

i emerge gdkxft 1.5 and my /etc/gdkxft.conf looks like this

```

*

!-urw-*

!-b&h-lucidux*

!-abisource-*

!-abiword-*

!-freefont-*

!-sharefont-*

!-macromedia-* 
```

my /etc/ld.so.preload looks like this

```
/usr/lib/libgdkxft.so
```

the fonts in abiword dont seem pretty sharp so i dont think aa is working in it.. what am i doing wrong ?

btw. ebrostig, setting those 2 things to true makes the font seem like fonts in konqueror.. it kinda makes the fonts seem  like their bold ... but it looks quite nice. 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## iwasbiggs

1) My xft emerge was already masked, so I couldn't emerge it.

2) I followed all the instructions as said.

3) Except for the adding of /usr/share/truetype in the configuration of phoenix.

4) On the Tools->options->Fonts page, I had to select "Microsoft-verdana..." instead of "monospace-...."

Fonts are working just fine! All aliased and smooth!

----------

## crimson

I unmasked gdkxft, and upon emerging, it gave me compile errors.  I really wouldn't mind having fonts in Abiword that didn't cut my eyes til they bleed when I type papers for class.

----------

## Craigo

Why don't you try out latex? Or emerge  texmacs

-/Craigo/-

----------

## crimson

I guess I just love AbiWord  :Smile: .  I even use it in Windows, due to fact that I don't have ms word, and only an old version of ms works.

----------

## bps7j

I had my fonts installed but none of the fonts served by xfs were showing up in X, by which I mean no TT fonts.  I had to add "unix/:7100" to my font path list in /etc/X11/XF86Config so it would actually listen to the font server! Damn.  This took me like 3 months to figure out, I kid you not.  Here's the section of the file:

```
Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        ..... more lines here .....

        FontPath     "unix/:7100"

EndSection

```

----------

## knox

hmmm ... you shouldn't actually need to use xfs anymore.  if you have a recent version of X (>=4.21) and you have freetype, fontconfig, and xft all setup then xfs is really only necessary for serving fonts to other machines.

I have mine pretty well setup now, except I have noticed 1 strange thing about AA fonts in phoenix, and opera too for that matter.  It seems that on a black or dark background the anti-aliasing doesn't look very good.  I am not much of a font person, so I am not too sure why this would happen.  Most websites have white/light colored backgrounds, so its not too troubling, but it sure does look bad with the dark backgrounds.

Any ideas why this is happening and a possible fix for it?

----------

## knox

well ... I found the fix to my problem.

I tweaked the settings in the unix.js file for phoenix and it seemed to clear things up.  I added autohinting for freetype2 and set the minAAfonts to 8pt

```

pref("font.FreeType2.autohinted", true);

...

pref("font.antialias.min", 8);

```

things look as they should now  :Smile: 

----------

## stustill

I think AbiWord installes its own version of Arial etc, that are NOT TrueType's and therefore, dead ugly.  Anyone know how to revert to the correct one?

Stu

----------

## ghetto

hmm.. very strange..

I followed all of the instructions but I dont have any of the microsoft fonts in my font option lists for Phoenix.

Im using phoenix-cvs.. and im also using the USE="smooth" variable for freetype.

Im going to emerge freetype WITHOUT smooth and see if that helps.

----------

## iwasbiggs

If people start having troubles with DOCP errors with kde and gdm after using these settings (specifically sub pixel rendering), I found a solution:

See https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=reply&t=12948

----------

## goulash

gdkxft doesnt seem to be in portage, any idea where to get it? o_O

oh crap i just realised how old this thread is sorry >....<

----------

## sonix

could someone please post before and after pics? all the ones in the beginning of this thread are gone now. i would like to see if this is worthwhile.

----------

